# Excel VBA Practical Jokes



## davidhall80 (Apr 18, 2008)

Anybody have any goods ideas as far as a VBA practical joke. My co-worker has dinged me with 2 jokes so far. 1st... an embedded a Macro in a doc she sent. She set it to Loop 1000 times....an email to myself that said in the subject line..."How to send 1000 emails in under a minute". That clogged up my outbox and I had to reboot. 2nd she placed some code in our vacation template that set me to work on all vacation days no matter what I input.

I need to get her back....Please provide anything you can think of, elorate or small....I'll take them all... Thanks alot.


----------



## Damon Ostrander (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, those sound almost evil.  She must have a lot of extra time on her hands.  But because of this you could embed a macro in one of her documents/workbooks that would pop up a message something like:


"The IT department has determined that documents with malicious macros have originated from your computer.  Please report to the HR department (bldg and room number) immediately."


That should get some adrenalin flowing.

Damon


----------



## Smitty (Apr 18, 2008)

There's a post in the Lounge v.2 regarding just this thing.

I'm also going to move this to the Lounge.


----------



## tusharm (Apr 18, 2008)

That is not a joke.  That's the definition of a virus.  I would point this out to her and if she persists contact your IT security team.

That said, you should validate the code in any file you receive from an external source.



davidhall80 said:


> Anybody have any goods ideas as far as a VBA practical joke. My co-worker has dinged me with 2 jokes so far. 1st... an embedded a Macro in a doc she sent. She set it to Loop 1000 times....an email to myself that said in the subject line..."How to send 1000 emails in under a minute". That clogged up my outbox and I had to reboot. 2nd she placed some code in our vacation template that set me to work on all vacation days no matter what I input.
> 
> I need to get her back....Please provide anything you can think of, elorate or small....I'll take them all... Thanks alot.


----------



## davidhall80 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Gents.....


----------

